# Creating Custom Fursonas



## KingpinSlim (Aug 20, 2016)

Hey everyone, i am in the mood to do some drawing and got my software all fired up. Anyone want some Custom Fursonas?

You need to give me the following Infos:
Animal:
Personality:
Main Color:
Secondary Color:
Clothes (optional):
Accessories (optional):

Okay then! Let's go!


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 21, 2016)

KingpinSlim said:


> You need to give me the following Infos:
> Animal: *Cat*
> Personality: *Timid, blushing, but happy*
> Main Color: *Turquoise*
> ...


And nice! I want to see how good you are!

(Yes I admit it's pretty much the description of my own character don't kill me pls xD)


----------



## KingpinSlim (Aug 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> And nice! I want to see how good you are!
> 
> (Yes I admit it's pretty much the description of my own character don't kill me pls xD)



Mmmmh... that is a toughy. Let me just google what a Turquoise is and i will be off!


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 21, 2016)

KingpinSlim said:


> Mmmmh... that is a toughy. Let me just google what a Turquoise is and i will be off!


It's a colour looking like a mix of green and blue.


----------



## KingpinSlim (Aug 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> It's a colour looking like a mix of green and blue.


And thus my artistic process begins!


----------



## KingpinSlim (Aug 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> It's a colour looking like a mix of green and blue.


And now... i am done!







I decided in this case to place him against a backdrop of an emotionally devastating military surrender in Laos to truly let this characters benevolence towards the defeated soldiers shine even more.
It implies an emotional greatness and maturity you simply could not have without the impact this scene evokes
Also i gave him a fluffy moustache.
Oh well... i took some creative license with it. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Aug 21, 2016)

KingpinSlim said:


> And now... i am done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GIT GUD at photo editing


----------



## KingpinSlim (Aug 21, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> GIT GUD at photo editing
> 
> View attachment 59594
> 
> View attachment 59595



Awww heeelll naw man!
Mine was way crappier.
I ought to win by default just because of how much fun i had!


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 21, 2016)

What software do you use?


----------



## KingpinSlim (Aug 21, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> What software do you use?



I really hope you mean the other guy and not me...


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 21, 2016)

KingpinSlim said:


> I really hope you mean the other guy and not me...


No I do mean you, although I would like to know what @AyanamiRei1 uses as well


----------



## KingpinSlim (Aug 21, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> No I do mean you, although I would like to know what @AyanamiRei1 uses as well


Look, this was not mean to showcase my ability, but my lack thereof.
It was me showing off how much i suck.
But very well, i shall reply anyway.
I use:
- paint.net
- Inkscape
- Irfanview


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 21, 2016)

And the sonic OC maker as well...


----------



## KingpinSlim (Aug 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> And the sonic OC maker as well...


But thats not software.
thats just a silly dollmaker flash site.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Aug 21, 2016)

KingpinSlim said:


> Hey everyone, i am in the mood to do some drawing and got my software all fired up. Anyone want some Custom Fursonas?
> 
> You need to give me the following Infos:
> Animal:*Fox*
> ...


----------

